# ايات وصور من العهد الجديد



## Bekhiet (20 يونيو 2011)

*كل سنة وأنتم طيبين بمناسبة صوم الرسل*

*بعض الصور والأيات من سفر أعمال الرسل*


----------



## Bekhiet (20 يونيو 2011)

تكملة الصور والأيات من سفر أعمال الرسل


----------



## Bekhiet (20 يونيو 2011)




----------



## Bekhiet (21 يونيو 2011)

*تكملة الصور والأيات من سفر أعمال الرسل*


----------



## Bekhiet (22 يونيو 2011)

*تكملة سفر الرسل (ص 4 )*


----------



## Bekhiet (22 يونيو 2011)

*تكملة سفر الرسل (ص 5 )*


----------



## حنا السرياني (22 يونيو 2011)

صور روووووووووووووعه
ربنا يباركك
​


----------

